# Snow's a com'n and I have questions about my plow



## ljtoy (Sep 22, 2009)

I live at 670 feet above sea level, the west side of the Cascades, facing Puget Sound.

The first 450' of the driveway is gravel and crowned and straight as an arrow with a slight up-hill grade. The last 250' of the drive is paved, making a slow vertical curve uphill to the final altitude of 670' above sea level. A 100' vertical transition from the beginning of drive to the end and most all of that occurs on pavement, at the end. Last year was not record setting, but getting a foot of wet snow each hour for 3 hours, wow! Best way to describe it is like an event from the winter Olympics. I am in Washington State and this is getting very much the norm.

I have a business that builds extreme 4x4 trucks and one in particular is my plow candidate. The plow is a receiver style mount for the front of the Toyota 4Runner. 
http://ljtoy.com/4/SAS/index.html
I chose the HD personal (?) plow from ACI.

I need some input; dumb, good, poor you, talk too much. I grew up in Illinois and plowed there, but this snow is different.

Thanks, JP


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Not a good choice for a plow truck. The main thing you need to do is apply ice material. The trick is keeping traction.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What's the question? This is a Homeowner plow with no hydraulics (for those who don't know - this is a Snow Sport). You want to plan your pushes carefully or you'll spend most of your time getting out to reposition the moldboard (blade).

Welcome to PlowSite. Any questions - ask away. Take all the responses (well, most anyway) into consideration and come to your own decisions.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Jacked-up trucks (of any make/model) generally make poor plow trucks. Geometry of the plow & mount (any brand/model) is very important for plowing performance and is very difficult to achieve with a raised vehicle. Also, tires are usually poor for plowing, especially the heavy wet "cement" type snow you would be dealing with.

Suggest you go another route JP.


----------

